# Adventure Trails in Colorado



## bobsimpson (Jul 24, 2009)

We had a great time, what with our horse riding adventures taking us to some very remote parts in Colorado especially up and around the Rockies near Estes Park. Anyone know of any other trails to try out especially in Colorado State?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh wow that looks amazing!! i wish I lived closer to do something like that.


----------

